# Favourite catchphrase/caption in a film?



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Just wondering guys?

As im sitting here watching one of my favorite films - Snatch!, im just wondering how many of you like to remember the famous catchphrase/caption in the film?

Such as "You are only supposed to blow the bloody doors off" Italian Job
"You could a ****ing jumbo jet in there tyrone!" Snatch


Whats your favourite?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

You need to ask youself one question "Do I feel lucky"

Well do ya PUNK :thumb:

Plus all of these !


----------



## MrWhite (May 2, 2010)

Mr. Blonde (i think): Eddie, you keep talking like a ***** I'm gonna slap you like a *****. Reservoir dogs

Tommy: Who took the jam outta your doughnut? 
Turkish: You took the ****ing jam outta my doughnut, Tommy. You did. Snatch aswell... cracking film

Brick Top: I don't care if he's Muhammad "I'm hard" Bruce Lee. You can't change fighters.


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Not so much a catchphrase, more a tagline, but...

"Hell hath no Fury...like a 1958 Plymouth"

Christine.


Daz


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL at the tyrone quotes:lol: "couwse i am"

I dont know why but i always liked 1 in blade

"the world you know is just a sugar coated topping, there is another world beneath it, the real world, and to survive in it YOU BETTER LEARN TO PULL THE TRIGGER"

Quality!


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

One thats gotta be up there..............hasta la vista baby (Terminator)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

'yipee ki yay mother ******' - Die Hard


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Taxi - 
"You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? Well, who the hell else are you talkin' to? You talkin' to me? Well, I'm the only one here. Who the f--k do you think you're talkin' to?"

Great! :thumb:

And you can't forget - "I'll be back" Almost all Arnie films.

One of the wifes favourites.

"Nobody puts Baby in a corner"

Dirt Dancing...(for the gals!)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

MrWhite said:


> Mr. Blonde (i think): Eddie, you keep talking like a ***** I'm gonna slap you like a *****. Reservoir dogs
> 
> Tommy: Who took the jam outta your doughnut?
> Turkish: You took the ****ing jam outta my doughnut, Tommy. You did. Snatch aswell... cracking film
> ...


"pikeys i ****ing hate pikeys! ":lol:
"Why do i want a caravan with no ****ing whees" :lol:
"You like dags":lol:

Class!!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

"Losers always whine about there best, winners go home and f**k the prom queen" Sean connery the rock



" the emperer wants to control outer space..........yoda is trying to explore inner space...........that is the fundamental difference between the good and the bad sides.........of the force" Danny Dyer human traffic


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

"Thats not a knife this is a knife"

Some good lines in snatch as well.

"oh sorry i didnt get the binoculars out in time"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Tyrone getting out of the Rover SDI:lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Keep that dog off my seats, Tyrone this is a stolen car!

The film is quality start to finish:thumb:


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

One of my most used is "yes [insert name], before 'ze Germans' get here".


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

"getaway driver, what the **** could he getaway from"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Tommy "dont you like it"
Turkish "oh no Tommy its tip top! " im just not sure on the colour"

:lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

2 minutes turkish, you said that 5 minutes ago


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Lock stock 2 smoking barrels

Vinne jones "come on chop chop" then nuts him! :lol:
the guys with the guns


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

One of the best set of lines are the breakfast scene in pulp fiction. 

"that is a tasty burger!"

Or

"does he look like a *****?"

"What?"

#BOOM#

"does he look, like a *****!?"


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

THE WANDERERS (1979) - ''Leave the kid alone!''


----------



## MrWhite (May 2, 2010)

Do you know what "nemesis" means? A righteous infliction of retribution manifested by an appropriate agent. Personified in this case by an 'orrible C**T... me

think snatch is gonna get alot of quotes on here.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Pulp Fiction

"Oh, I'm sorry! Did I break your concentration?

"The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you"


----------



## MrWhite (May 2, 2010)

autobrite-direct said:


> "The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you"


he always plays a philosophical **** but he does come out with some wicked stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Bricktop

"In the words of the virgin mary - come again"


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

Say hello to my little friend!


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

I particularly love it, because theres a dubstep producer called Zeds Dead who drops that sound clip in plenty of tracks.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

"This is your life and it's ending one minute at a time."

Tyler Durden: "Listen up, maggots. You are not special. You are not a beautiful or unique snowflake. You're the same decaying organic matter as everything else."

edit, I'm actually going to watch it right now that's put me in the mood.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Another classic from Snatch,

'Now, dicks have drive, and clarity of vision, but they are not clever. They smell pussy and they want a piece of the action. And, you thought you smelled some good ol' pussy. And, have brought your two little mincey ****** balls along for a good ol' time. But, you've got your parties muddled up. There's no pussy here, just a dose that'll make you wish you were born a woman. Like a prick, you are having second thoughts. You're shrinking . . . and your two little balls are shrinking with ya. And, the fact that you've got "replica" written down the side of your guns. And, the fact that I've got "Desert Eagle point 5 0" written on the side of mine, should precipitate your balls into shrinking, along with your presence. Now . . . fu** off.'

Airplane,

'Surely you can't be serious?'

'I am serious....and don't call me Shirley'


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

"Take me through the park, I love the park"

Dudley Moore, Arthur


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

"What else have you got in the warehouse?" Gone in Sixty Seconds

Pretty much every line in Snatch and Lock Stock - "Will everyone please stop getting shot"


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

"Show me the money, show me the money"!

Jerry Maguire


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Michael Caine in Get Carter

“You’re a big man, but you’re out of shape, with me it’s a full time job, now behave yourself.”


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Sheriff J.W. Pepper in Live and Let Die - "Bah the powers invested in me by this parish, I hereby do commandeer this vee hicle and all those persons within (spits and looks at the cop in the car) and that means you, smartass."

The Nightrider in Mad Max - "I am the Nightrider! I'm a fuel injected suicide machine. I am the rocker, I am the roller, I am the out-of-controller!"

The Blues Brothers - too many to mention


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

_"Are you quitting on me? Well, are you? Then quit, you slimy ****ing walrus-looking piece of ****! Get the **** off of my obstacle! Get the **** down off of my obstacle! NOW! MOVE IT! Or I'm going to rip your balls off, so you cannot contaminate the rest of the world! I will motivate you, Private Pyle, IF IT SHORT-DICKS EVERY CANNIBAL ON THE CONGO!"_ - *Full Metal Jacket*

In fact you can quote pretty much most of Full Metal Jacket...

_"Today... is Christmas! There will be a magic show at zero-nine-thirty! Chaplain Charlie will tell you about how the free world will conquer Communism with the aid of God and a few Marines! God has a hard-on for Marines because we kill everything we see! He plays His games, we play ours! To show our appreciation for so much power, we keep heaven packed with fresh souls! God was here before the Marine Corps! So you can give your heart to Jesus, but your ass belongs to the Corps! Do you ladies understand?"_

or

_"Were you born a fat, slimy, scumbag puke piece o' ****, Private Pyle, or did you have to work on it?" _

or

_"I bet you're the kind of guy that would **** a person in the ass and not even have the goddamn common courtesy to give him a reach-around. I'll be watching you." _

or

_"Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: Do you think I'm cute, Private Pyle? Do you think I'm funny?
Private Gomer Pyle: Sir, no, sir!
Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: Then wipe that disgusting grin off your face.
Private Gomer Pyle: Sir, yes, sir.
Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: Well, any ****ing time, sweetheart!
Private Gomer Pyle: Sir, I'm trying, sir.
Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: Private Pyle I'm gonna give you three seconds; exactly three-****ing-seconds to wipe that stupid looking grin off your face or I will gouge out your eyeballs and skull-**** you! ONE! TWO! THREE!
Private Gomer Pyle: Sir, I can't help it, sir.
Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: Bull****! Get on your knees scumbag!
Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: Now choke yourself.
Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: Goddamn it, with MY hand, numb-nuts!
Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: Don't pull my ****ing hand over there! I said choke yourself; now lean forward and choke yourself!
Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: Are you through grinning?
Private Gomer Pyle: Sir, yes, sir.
Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: Bull****, I can't hear you!
Private Gomer Pyle: Sir, yes, sir.
Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: Bull****, I STILL can't hear you! Sound off like you've got a pair!
Private Gomer Pyle: SIR, YES, SIR!
Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: That's enough; get on your feet. Private Pyle you had best square your ass away and start ****ting me Tiffany cufflinks or I will definitely **** you up!
Private Gomer Pyle: Sir, yes, sir."_

or
_
"Bull****. It looks to me like the best part of you ran down the crack of your mama's ass and ended up as a brown stain on the mattress."_

or

oh sod it, look here instead :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I love this from Terminator cause he can do anything he wants 

Terminator: The 12-gauge auto-loader.
Clerk: That's Italian. You can go pump or auto.
Terminator: The .45 long slide, with laser sighting.
Clerk: These are brand new - we just got them in. That's a good gun. Just touch the trigger, the beam comes on and you put the red dot where you want the bullet to go. You can't miss. Anything else?
Terminator: Phased plasma rifle in the 40-watt range.
Clerk: Hey, just what you see pal.
Terminator: The Uzi nine millimeter.
Clerk: You know your weapons, buddy. Any one of these is ideal for home defense. So uh, which will it be?
Terminator: All.
Clerk: I may close early today. There's a 15 day wait on the hand guns but the rifles you can take right now, and you have to fill these out too.
Clerk: You can't do that
Terminator: Wrong (I can do what the **** I like :lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

We're gonna need a bigger boat!! 


And the who scene in lock stock with the fat greek and the wee black dude, but I can't be bothered typing it all out...

You all know the one!

:thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

The Hangover-

'Stu Price: You do know counting cards is illegal, right?
Alan Garner: It's not illegal, it's just frowned upon. Like masturbating in an airplane.
Phil Wenneck: I'm pretty sure that's illegal, too.'


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought this might be easier:

Lock Stock quotes

Snatch quotes



:thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

You will respect my authority!!!


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

"It's a deal, it's a steal, it's sale of the ****ing centuary - in fact, I think I'll keep it!"

"We've got clearance Clarence,
roger, Roger,
Whats our vector Victor"

"You ever been in a ****pit before?
No.
Have you ever seen a grown man naked?
Huh.
Joey, have you ever been in a... in a Turkish prison?"


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The business

"Did someone order a **** cuase theres one at the ****in Door "


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> 'yipee ki yay mother ******' - Die Hard


:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

3rd quote down between Chev Chelios & Ria... it has bad language so posting on here would lose all meaning... if offended then don't look!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

"YOU...ARE...A...TOY...!!!!!" always makes me laugh
also the who's zed, zed's dead baby, zeds dead is a good one. In fact I can name hundreds and couldn't really choose a favourite


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

"kick the tyres and light the fires" - Top Gun


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Brian: Nice car, what's the retail on one of those?

Other bloke: More than you can afford pal.......Ferrari

:car:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

*I'll be back *- Terminator:thumb:

Said in an Arnie style of course


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

" never rub another mans rhubarb", the joker in batman


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

"I feel the need, the need, for speed".

"He's not the messiah, he's a very naughty boy".

"There is no way, No Way, you could have come from my loins. When i get home, i'm gonna punch yo momma in the mouth".

"Hey, You, Guys!!!!!!".


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Another Snatch one

Copper "what's in the car?"

Turkish "Seats and a steering wheel"

Always make me giggle


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

" she could suck start a leafblower!" true lies


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> "There is no way, No Way, you could have come from my loins. When i get home, i'm gonna punch yo momma in the mouth".


Best line in the whole film! :lol: I'm surprised in wasn't in the YouTube compilation posted earlier.

Another couple from Airplane -

"How about some coffee Johnny?" "No thanks!"

"What were the choices for dinner?"
"It was steak or fish."
"Ah yes, I remember, I had lasagne."


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

A couple from Rodney Dangerfield in Caddyshack:

"Oh, this your wife, huh? A lovely lady. Hey baby, you must've been something before electricity."

"You're a lot of woman, you know that? Yeah, wanna make 14 dollars the hard way?"


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

From National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation:

"You surprised to see us, Clark?"
"Oh, Eddie... If I woke up tomorrow with my head sewn to the carpet, I wouldn't be more surprised than I am now. "


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

A Dirty Harry quote:

"Well, when an adult male is chasing a female with intent to commit rape, I shoot the b*****d. That's my policy."

"Intent? How did you establish that?"

"When a naked man is chasing a woman through an alley with a butcher's knife and a hard on, I figure he isn't out collecting for the Red Cross!"


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Just a few that spring to mind:-

*American Pie*
_Jim's Dad:_ You may be Jimbo, or Jumbo, or Jimbodini to those guys in there, but there are still two people who haven't forgotten where James Emmanuel Levenstein came from. We're awful proud of you son. 
_Jim:_ Thanks, Dad. 
_Jim's Dad:_ Don't forget your pen*s cream.

_Kevin:_ So, how are the twig and giggleberries this morning? 
_Jim:_ Oh, very colorful, my d*ck looks like a paint by number. 
_Stifler:_ Jim, you're the only guy I know who's d*ck needs an instruction manual.

*Goodfellas*
_Henry Hill:_ You know, we always called each other good fellas. Like you said to, uh, somebody, :You're gonna like this guy. He's all right. He's a good fella. He's one of us.: You understand? We were good fellas. Wiseguys.

*Matrix*
_Morpheus:_ This is your last chance. After this, there is no turning back. You take the blue pill - the story ends, you wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe. You take the red pill - you stay in Wonderland and I show you how deep the rabbit-hole goes.

*Back To The Future*
Marty McFly: Wait a minute, Doc. Ah... Are you telling me that you built a time machine... out of a DeLorean? 
Dr. Emmett Brown: The way I see it, if you're gonna build a time machine into a car, why not do it with some style?

_Dr. Emmett Brown:_ If my calculations are correct, when this baby hits eighty-eight miles per hour... you're gonna see some serious sh*t.

*Ferris Bueller's Day Off *
_Ferris:_ Life moves pretty fast. You don't stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it.

*Predator*
_Blain:_ Son of a b*t*h is dug in like an Alabama tick.

_Dutch:_ If it bleeds, we can kill it.

*Commando*
_Matrix:_ Remember, Sully, when I promised to kill you last? 
_Sully:_ That's right, Matrix. You did. 
_Matrix:_ I lied.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> THE WANDERERS (1979) - ''Leave the kid alone!''


Don't f*ck with the Baldies!!

The Thing "You gotta be f*cking kidding...."

Bad Taste - "im a Derek, and Derek's dont run"

These - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0103873/quotes

And these - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107554/quotes


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

"No sh!t lady, do I sound like I'm orderin' a fkin pizza?!"

"English motherfker! Do you speak it?!"

"We all godda die sometime"

"...ain't got time to bleed"

"I could have done more. I should have done so much more" 

"....this go's up to 11"

"I'm too scared to open my eyes. I'm too scared to close them"

"Put a leash on it Turkish, before it gets bitten"


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Jene Hackman "I dont deserve to die like this"

Clint Eastwood reply's "Deserve got nothing to do with it"

John Quade as Cholla "We are the black widows, feared throughout the land"

Blazing Saddles "never mind that  here comes Mongo"

Good Morning vietnam "Hawk you suck the sweat off a dead mans balls" "I dont know what that means sir but its sounds pretty negative to me"


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Mine's got to be from the original Italian Job by Micheal Caine................
Your only supposed to blow the bloody doors off Classic


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

mark @ Autobrite beat me to it!

"The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you"


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

All 160 of them!! :lol:


----------

